#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Find the University Which Suits you

## Satya_Baral

hey folks ,
last year this time i was so confused to find the right university for me as i didnt crack Jee Or such good University Exams , a friend of mine then suggested about getmyuni where you can find reviews of various university in India/Abroad on various fields by the students of the same university 
I would also suggest you guys to keep calm and find the best university you want to opt for 
website link - http://www.faadooengineers.com/colleges/





  Similar Threads: Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Find the University Which Suits you Like I Did Make The Right Decision By Selecting the Best University That Suits You ! Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best

----------

